# Delivering the Placenta!? - whats that all about??



## Jayneypops

Hi,

This is my first baby and so I am still learning - some things are freaking me out slightly! I am thinking about writing my birth plan at the moment and need to put down how I want to deliver the placenta (naturally or with an injection to speed it up). I have no clue about this. Does the placenta usually come a few hours later, is it painful? do you get more contractions? I really dont like the idea at all - seems gross! :wacko:

Its a whole new world!


----------



## smileyfaces

they offer you the injenction in your thigh almost immediately after delivering the baby to speed up the delivery of the placenta...I think mine was out within 10mins of having bubba x


----------



## mum2beagain

be aware the injection can make u sick it did me both times if u opt for no injection it can take up to an hour for the placenta to deliver and sometimes it may not nd u may need the injection anyway


----------



## smileyfaces

yeah I was violently sick afterwards


----------



## Blah11

i did my last birth naturally ad the placenta took a hour and the contractions were sore :shrug: the benefits are worth it though imo.


----------



## goddess25

The placenta usually comes out about 10-15 minutes after baby, I didn't feel contractions when it started to come out. I felt a pressure and a bit of cramping and I felt it kind of slither out. I had the injection both times and it was fine for me.


----------



## amerikiwi

I had the injection with my first but not with my second. Personally I could feel the contractions and some pain with the first but felt nothing at all with the second.


----------



## AimeeM

Yes the injection made me really sick both times but I think personally I'd rather have the placenta out quicker.


----------



## Angelbabymama

Hello! Just a quick post to say that the risk of retaining some of your placenta are far higher when you opt for the injection, and I'm sure that the act of it being removed is far mor traumatic than a short wait to deliver it naturally. 
X


----------



## pixiepower

I had the injection with all of mine and i wasn't sick or felt sick. I remember mild contractions to get it out but no effort to push it to be honest. maybe a litle bit. i was too distracted holding my babies at that point. Least memorable bit about the whole thing to be honest


----------



## LouLou78

There are two injections common in the Uk for quick delivery of the placenta. The one that makes you sick is syntometrine as it has the ergometrine component in syntocinon, the ergot is responsible for making you sick but very efficient in contracting the uterus down. The other drug is syntocinon alone, without ergometrine in it. Women are not sick with this one. :)


----------



## Amethyste

It seems like a lot of ladies had the the injection but is it really necessary ? I mean surely it can't be as bad as childbirth. Or is it because because you get so exausted after the birth, you want the placenta out asap ? Sorry but this is my first baby so i don't really have any idea of childbirth ! lol


----------



## NaturalMomma

If you don't need the injection then don't take it. There is no reason to put medications into your body if you don't need them. It is Piotcin that they use, which can make you have really bad contractions. The placenta typically takes a few minutes to an hour to be delivered and it feels nothing like having a baby. In fact, most women don't even notice when it comes out because the contractions aren't as bad and it has no bones in it so it just slides out. And you don't really have to push it out, it normally just comes out on it's own.


----------



## mummykcc

I had the injection-mainly because they wanted to minimise the bleeding or something (to do with my high bp). I had no sickness or problems with it luckily, i had a little bit of cramping as the placenta slid out but i was so busy looking at my baby i didn't notice too much. 

And yes-there are the two types of injection-i can only have the later one because of risks of my bp going up with the other one.


----------



## RoxyRoo

I didn't have the injection, I didn't see the point. The placenta came out easily 30 minutes after my daughter. There were a couple of contractions and I had to push a little but it was a breeze compared to the birth!


----------



## stardust599

Be prepared that the pain might not go away as soon as LO is born and may take until after the placenta is out to stop. I wanted a natural third stage but changed my mind at the time.

I still had contractions after LO was born and was crying in pain and in no way interested in my LO because of the pain. The midwifes gave me the injection and used traction to help get the placenta out which took maybe another 5/10mins and then it was over and the pain was instantly gone. I had to give a bit of a "push" too xx


----------



## Blah11

stardust599 said:


> Be prepared that the pain might not go away as soon as LO is born and may take until after the placenta is out to stop. I wanted a natural third stage but changed my mind at the time.
> 
> I still had contractions after LO was born and was crying in pain and in no way interested in my LO because of the pain. The midwifes gave me the injection and used traction to help get the placenta out which took maybe another 5/10mins and then it was over and the pain was instantly gone. I had to give a bit of a "push" too xx

Sounds a bit like my experience :( I def felt more than little contractions although werent as bad as end of labour ones.. like maybe 6cm contractions :dohh: and I was BFing roman at the time to get it out quicker and I did have to push it out and it still took an hour of the MWs sitting looking at my foof :rofl: Glad I was at home atleast!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Contractions after birth are called after pains and can last anywhere from a few hours to a few weeks. With ds1 I had none, but with ds2 I had them for 3 weeks every 30 minutes and when nursing.


----------



## LouLou78

Amethyste said:


> It seems like a lot of ladies had the the injection but is it really necessary ? I mean surely it can't be as bad as childbirth. Or is it because because you get so exausted after the birth, you want the placenta out asap ? Sorry but this is my first baby so i don't really have any idea of childbirth ! lol

Women can deliver their placenta's without the injection. It isn't given because of women being exhausted etc. The injection is used to contract the uterues down, therefore encouraging the placenta to sheer away from the wall of the uterus sooner and in addition reduce the immediate bleeding volume. Alot of hospitals recommend it to reduce the chances of a post partum haemorrhage. In my experience many women who choose a physiological third stage deliver the placenta fine, and can choose to have the syntometrine or syntocinon (pitocin in the us) if they get inpatient when placenta still hasn't arrived after half an hr. But if they start to bleed heavily, this injection would be given as a matter of emergency. 

:)


----------



## Blah11

NaturalMomma said:


> Contractions after birth are called after pains and can last anywhere from a few hours to a few weeks. With ds1 I had none, but with ds2 I had them for 3 weeks every 30 minutes and when nursing.

No, they weren't afterpains (i had them too), they were proper contractions from my body trying to expel the placenta.


----------



## LouLou78

Yep your right, still contractions until after the birth, that includes after the birth of the placenta as your uterus still has to contract for the placenta to be delivered. :)


----------



## kirsteee

they gave me an injection in my thigh straight after Hollie was born and i passed the placenta pretty much straight away.


----------



## youngmummy94

Well, they just kinda shoved a needle in my leg and told me it was for delivering the placenta. That was immediately after birth.


----------



## krismarie621

I didn't know you could get an injection to speed it up. I delivered the placenta with just one push, about 15 minutes after bubs came out.


----------



## Mrs Dubs

i was never offered an injection, and my placenta came out pretty quickly after bubs, i honestly didnt feel a thing lol i didnt even have to push, the midwife just gave a tug on the cord and out it came


----------



## chuck

If you have the jab they often use controlled cord traction to get the placenta out...this means they pull on the cord....not a pleasant sensation at all.


----------



## keyahopes

i barely remember the placenta coming out. i dont even rememb if i pushed to get it out?all i rememb is it came out soon after the baby and felt nothing compared to pushing LO out. in fact i didnt even know there was option of injection.


----------



## chuck

If I had had the choice I would NOT have had the jab, there were blood loss concerns for my VBAC so I had it...it was grim, no benefits to baby doing it that way.


----------



## Odd Socks

with bella, i had the injection after a medicated labour. with lauren, i would have quite happily had the injection & said in my birth plan that i would. but i was in the pool, having delivered lauren & the midwife had the injection ready, but saw no need to give it to me because i was so calm. i remember asking afterwards if i'd had the injection (i really didn't mind either way & couldn't remember!), she said there had been no need. i delivered the placenta 15 minutes after giving birth to lauren & don't remember there being much pain.

xx


----------



## Blah11

chuck said:


> If you have the jab they often use controlled cord traction to get the placenta out...this means they pull on the cord....not a pleasant sensation at all.

lol my mw was desp to tug mine. she was about sitting on her own hands so she didn't lol. Its quite 'dangerous' to tug on the cord incase it snaps and you have to go to theatre with a retained placenta :dohh:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I did want to deliver mine naturally, but i opted for the injection because id had such a painful labour i couldnt take it lol, so gt the injection and placenta was out 5 mins later with a little tug and push from the dr. good job tbh because i was paying more attention to all the drs round my little girl than delivering the placenta.


----------



## LouLou78

Blah11 said:


> chuck said:
> 
> 
> If you have the jab they often use controlled cord traction to get the placenta out...this means they pull on the cord....not a pleasant sensation at all.
> 
> lol my mw was desp to tug mine. she was about sitting on her own hands so she didn't lol. Its quite 'dangerous' to tug on the cord incase it snaps and you have to go to theatre with a retained placenta :dohh:Click to expand...

I wouldn't say the cord snapping is dangerous, a retained placenta then yes this is more true. But if the cord snaps that in itself doesn't mean a retained placenta. Often in this circumstance the placenta if detached from the uterus can be pushed out if the midwife is unable to reach the remaining cord to pull on as often even when the cord snaps you are able to fish for the remaining cord. :)


----------



## lisab1986

I had the jab with both my boys and the placenta delivered really quick! The only reason i had it was because i was told it could minimize bleeding after birth..well i didnt really want to run the risk of heavy bleading and imo the jab is well worth it!


----------



## Kess

The placenta is nothing, don't worry about it. I didn't have the injection, I saw no point. Yes you're more likely to lose a little more blood at the time but that's no big deal as they can stop it if it does happen by just giving you the injection then if you actually need it. The actual delivery of the placenta for me was a cinch. I was lay on the settee afterwards with the baby snuggled up on my chest, and then I had a few period pain type things (seriously nothing more painful than that as my body used the minimum necessary contractions to deliver it rather than being forced with an injected drug to contract more), coughed and it slithered out. I bled only a tiny bit (only 300ml in total including from a 2nd degree tear). I chose a physiological 3rd stage as I didn't want to risk retained placenta (I had a HB and the thought of having to go into hospital afterwards to get it removed was not a nice one) or spending my first hour or more of my baby's life throwing up. I'm so glad I made that choice as it went great and I'd not have the injection in future births.


----------



## sg0720

when i had my DS the doctor was just pushing on my stomach to get the placenta out and it didnt seem to take all that long


----------



## d_b

I had the injection and the doctor massaged my stomach (ow) and had me give a push after about 15 minutes and it came out. The nurse asked if I wanted to see it and brought it over and explained the different parts of it which is not for everyone but i found to be a nice distraction during stitches (baby was getting weighed and cleaned off).


----------



## amjon

Jayneypops said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first baby and so I am still learning - some things are freaking me out slightly! I am thinking about writing my birth plan at the moment and need to put down how I want to deliver the placenta (naturally or with an injection to speed it up). I have no clue about this. Does the placenta usually come a few hours later, is it painful? do you get more contractions? I really dont like the idea at all - seems gross! :wacko:
> 
> Its a whole new world!

Mine was within 10 minutes. I didn't feel any contractions, but then I didn't really feel them when I was delivering LO either. They gave me Oxytocin (via IV) AFTER I delivered the placenta.


----------



## ljo1984

I had the injection first time and was sick after. I'd had an epidural as had forceps so they pulled it out and I delt nothing. This time I went natural, it took almost and hour and they just told me to push and they were tugging slightly, it didn't hurt, I had no contractions it just felt very squishy coming out. I'd def go natural in the future for sure.


----------



## sequeena

The placenta doesn't hurt when it comes out... it just sort of flops out of you.

I had the injection and when they clamped the cord to pull it out the cord snapped. I spent 38 minutes squatting over a bedpan trying to push it out even though I had no feeling down there because I'd just delivered Thomas.


----------



## LouLou78

amjon said:


> Jayneypops said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my first baby and so I am still learning - some things are freaking me out slightly! I am thinking about writing my birth plan at the moment and need to put down how I want to deliver the placenta (naturally or with an injection to speed it up). I have no clue about this. Does the placenta usually come a few hours later, is it painful? do you get more contractions? I really dont like the idea at all - seems gross! :wacko:
> 
> Its a whole new world!
> 
> Mine was within 10 minutes. I didn't feel any contractions, but then I didn't really feel them when I was delivering LO either. They gave me Oxytocin (via IV) AFTER I delivered the placenta.Click to expand...

Hi Amjon, sorry again for your little one, I imagine you had IV oxytocin after the placenta to reduce bleeding. As some may/may not already know, it is given for both bringing the placenta on sooner and also given after delivery of the placenta to reduce bleeding which is especially more common following certain types of inductions. :)


----------



## ChocolateKate

Please please don't worry about this as it is nothing after pushing out a baby. I had a completely natural delivery so opted not to have the injection. 45 mins later, nothing, so they gave me the injection. Another half an hour later, nothing. I too had to squat over a bedpan (my husband said this was a bit bloody and Tarantino like but I was on cloud nine after the birth of my daughter). The cord was short and the head midwife was called. Fortunately they were able to manipulate the placenta out without having to cut me and so although this took a while, as I say, it seems like a blur and even with a few complications was nothing to worry about. Good luck! X


----------



## chuck

here is an amazing blog post showing changes in the umbilical cord while having a physiological third stage

https://www.nurturingheartsbirthservices.com/blog/?p=1542


----------



## ljo1984

chuck said:


> here is an amazing blog post showing changes in the umbilical cord while having a physiological third stage
> 
> https://www.nurturingheartsbirthservices.com/blog/?p=1542

Freya was attached for almost an hour and I noticed the change in colour.


----------



## mummy2be2012

I was advised to have the injection as i was considered a higher risk for heamoragging. i didnt feel sick. x


----------



## Delamere19

I had the injection and in all honesty I don't even remember delivering the placenta cos I was pretty out of it from gas and air and exhaustion. x


----------



## Leopard

I refused the injection, 5 minutes after DD was born, 2 small pushes and it was out.


----------



## Kat541

I know this is only going to really freak out the OP, but I'm really curious what went wrong with this birth in the link. It's not until the end of the episode. It's ep. 4 of One Born Every Minute.
It appears the doctor just yanked it out immediately after and really caused this woman some severe pain, and didn't get all of it.
https://www.mylifetime.com/shows/on...pisode-4/episode-4-my-wifes-cervix-is-my-hero

I really want to know what to make sure MY doctor doesn't try.


----------



## AC1987

After reading all this.... WHY must I hafta give birth to a placenta, so terrifying!! Wish it could just disappear, I already feel really super queezy looking at pics of umbilical cords :(


----------



## Jayneypops

wow thanks for all your posts ladies.

AC1987 - Im with you! blood and all things 'medical' do make me feel a little queazy, and those cord pics - well! 

I think I will try to just not think about it, focus on the birth and just see how I feel after that. I may just want everything over with a have the injection OR if Im feeling calm and in control (as Im hoping) I may just let nature do the work.


----------



## Nix

The idea of the injection was to help protect women from haemorrhaging as this was seen as a dangerous problem that could be prevented. In the UK the guidelines say to offer the injection as research shows that it is best practice. There has however since been research that the number of retained placentas is now higher - more with the syntometrine as the ergometrine component makes the uterus contract very quickly and it can sometimes happen before the placenta has been delivered. 

Either way I think you should just do what you prefer. The managed 3rd stage of labour consists of the injection as the anterior (leading ) shoulder is delivered - this may sometimes be done a tiny bit after. Controlled cord traction is then used when there are signs of detachment (the placenta coming away from the uterus wall). The midwife will put a hand on your stomach and hold the uterus back as she/he pulls on the cord slowly and steadily until it is delivered. Usually delivery happens within around 10 minutes. You will have less bleeding at the time of delivery but generally have more bleeding in the weeks after.

With a physiological 3rd stage maternal effort will be used to deliver the placenta. The midwife generally doesn't touch and the woman pushes when she has the contraction and she will sit up so gravity can help. You will bleed more at delivery but less in the weeks following. This way does tend to take longer. 

If you have had a previous haemorrhage it is probably a good idea to have the injection but if not I think do whatever you think is best for you

Sorry for the waffle - I hope it helps xx


----------



## LouLou78

Nix said:


> The idea of the injection was to help protect women from haemorrhaging as this was seen as a dangerous problem that could be prevented. In the UK the guidelines say to offer the injection as research shows that it is best practice. There has however since been research that the number of retained placentas is now higher - more with the syntometrine *as the ergometrine component makes the uterus contract very quickly and it can sometimes happen before the placenta has been delivered. *
> 
> Either way I think you should just do what you prefer. The managed 3rd stage of labour consists of the injection as the anterior (leading ) shoulder is delivered - this may sometimes be done a tiny bit after. Controlled cord traction is then used when there are signs of detachment (the placenta coming away from the uterus wall). The midwife will put a hand on your stomach and hold the uterus back as she/he pulls on the cord slowly and steadily until it is delivered. Usually delivery happens within around 10 minutes. You will have less bleeding at the time of delivery but generally have more bleeding in the weeks after.
> 
> With a physiological 3rd stage maternal effort will be used to deliver the placenta. The midwife generally doesn't touch and the woman pushes when she has the contraction and she will sit up so gravity can help. You will bleed more at delivery but less in the weeks following. This way does tend to take longer.
> 
> If you have had a previous haemorrhage it is probably a good idea to have the injection but if not I think do whatever you think is best for you
> 
> Sorry for the waffle - I hope it helps xx

Ergometrine has increased retained placentas? Not because it contracts the uterus down quickly though right? Retained placenta is a placenta that remains adhered to the uterine wall, is this what you mean? The syntometrine has caused for the placenta to not detach from the uterine wall? :)


----------



## saitiffeh

Last time my placenta came naturally about 5-10 minutes after my son was born. I had one more contraction, not too bad, and out it came :)


----------



## Nix

LouLou78 said:


> Nix said:
> 
> 
> The idea of the injection was to help protect women from haemorrhaging as this was seen as a dangerous problem that could be prevented. In the UK the guidelines say to offer the injection as research shows that it is best practice. There has however since been research that the number of retained placentas is now higher - more with the syntometrine *as the ergometrine component makes the uterus contract very quickly and it can sometimes happen before the placenta has been delivered. *
> 
> Either way I think you should just do what you prefer. The managed 3rd stage of labour consists of the injection as the anterior (leading ) shoulder is delivered - this may sometimes be done a tiny bit after. Controlled cord traction is then used when there are signs of detachment (the placenta coming away from the uterus wall). The midwife will put a hand on your stomach and hold the uterus back as she/he pulls on the cord slowly and steadily until it is delivered. Usually delivery happens within around 10 minutes. You will have less bleeding at the time of delivery but generally have more bleeding in the weeks after.
> 
> With a physiological 3rd stage maternal effort will be used to deliver the placenta. The midwife generally doesn't touch and the woman pushes when she has the contraction and she will sit up so gravity can help. You will bleed more at delivery but less in the weeks following. This way does tend to take longer.
> 
> If you have had a previous haemorrhage it is probably a good idea to have the injection but if not I think do whatever you think is best for you
> 
> Sorry for the waffle - I hope it helps xx
> 
> Ergometrine has increased retained placentas? Not because it contracts the uterus down quickly though right? Retained placenta is a placenta that remains adhered to the uterine wall, is this what you mean? The syntometrine has caused for the placenta to not detach from the uterine wall? :)Click to expand...

A retained placenta happens when the placenta does not detach from the uterus or can be that it has detached and is retained within the uterus. With syntometrine the ergometrine component causes the uterus and cervix to contract and clamp down fast meaning that if your body has not expelled the placenta by the time this has happened the placenta can still be inside meaning a manual removal would be needed. x


----------



## ohbananas

I delivered the placenta naturally about 15 minutes after baby was born, I didnt even notice any contractions I was too busy holding my baby and freaking out that I was a mom and had a daughter!


----------



## LouLou78

Nix said:


> LouLou78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nix said:
> 
> 
> The idea of the injection was to help protect women from haemorrhaging as this was seen as a dangerous problem that could be prevented. In the UK the guidelines say to offer the injection as research shows that it is best practice. There has however since been research that the number of retained placentas is now higher - more with the syntometrine *as the ergometrine component makes the uterus contract very quickly and it can sometimes happen before the placenta has been delivered. *
> 
> Either way I think you should just do what you prefer. The managed 3rd stage of labour consists of the injection as the anterior (leading ) shoulder is delivered - this may sometimes be done a tiny bit after. Controlled cord traction is then used when there are signs of detachment (the placenta coming away from the uterus wall). The midwife will put a hand on your stomach and hold the uterus back as she/he pulls on the cord slowly and steadily until it is delivered. Usually delivery happens within around 10 minutes. You will have less bleeding at the time of delivery but generally have more bleeding in the weeks after.
> 
> With a physiological 3rd stage maternal effort will be used to deliver the placenta. The midwife generally doesn't touch and the woman pushes when she has the contraction and she will sit up so gravity can help. You will bleed more at delivery but less in the weeks following. This way does tend to take longer.
> 
> If you have had a previous haemorrhage it is probably a good idea to have the injection but if not I think do whatever you think is best for you
> 
> Sorry for the waffle - I hope it helps xx
> 
> Ergometrine has increased retained placentas? Not because it contracts the uterus down quickly though right? Retained placenta is a placenta that remains adhered to the uterine wall, is this what you mean? The syntometrine has caused for the placenta to not detach from the uterine wall? :)Click to expand...
> 
> A retained placenta happens when the placenta does not detach from the uterus or can be that it has detached and is retained within the uterus. With syntometrine the ergometrine component causes the uterus and cervix to contract and clamp down fast meaning that if your body has not expelled the placenta by the time this has happened the placenta can still be inside meaning a manual removal would be needed. xClick to expand...

For those who may opt for the syntometrine, just to reassure, definitions vary but placentas that are simply trapped behind a partially closed cervix due to the giving of syntometrine, as long as the placenta has 'detached' from the uterine wall then the placenta often can be passed through the cervix anyway. Alot of placentas are delivered after the action has taken place by the ergometrine to close the cervix and despite this still often results in delivery of the placenta. You often find inexperienced midwives/students, after they have given syntometrine feel in a rush to get the placenta delivered before the magic few minutes or it will result in a manual removal, but not the case. 

Obviously by definition a true retained placenta, is one that remains adhered to the uterine wall and will not detach at all, therefore requiring surgical intervention with a trip to theatre for a manual removal. 

:)


----------



## aimee-lou

I can give you a timeline because it was so quick. 

12.36pm - Earl born
12.37pm - I got moved from the floor (glamourous this childbirth lark lol) to the bed. Laid on my back. Midwife asked me to 'spread you're legs love!' lol 
12.38pm - lots of blood so midwife goes off to get more pads
12.39pm - 'Oh there's the placenta!' was the cry from the midwife lol :haha: 

I didn't feel a thing. I had to have the injection as I was losing a lot of blood and they thought that my uterus wasn't contracting (actually turned out to be a combination of a quick 3rd stage (placental delivery) and a deep graze caused by Earl as he made his entrance lol. Did make me a little queasy but I was far too engrossed in Earl to worry.


----------

